# Bad Moms, And A Quick Thought / Question?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Trailer for an upcoming movie called "Bad Moms" that I thought many here could probably relate to lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKCw-kqo3cs

Now for my thought / observation, towards the end of the trailer where all these Moms are throwing a crazy party they start making out with each other. IDK, to me this seems off as it implies that naturally when given the chance and women let loose, their instincts are more on the Lesbian side of things 

I would say the male equivalent of this movie is "The Hangover", and you know they would never throw in a scene with dudes hooking up with each other (except for Hangover 2, but that was Bangkok lol). 

I would guess throwing in ladies making out is just the studio trying to draw in guys to the movie. 

Thoughts ladies?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like just another trashy Hollywood pic. Wake me up when it's over.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Holland said:


> Sounds like just another trashy Hollywood pic. Wake me up when it's over.


IDK, I wouldn't classify it as trashy per se as I think it does hit on a lot of points that Moms deal with. The whole lesbian hookup thing just feels so out of place, especially when you consider you would never see the same type of thing done for the equivalent male movie.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree with you, Ellis.

I think the movie looks hilarious and can't wait to see it, but I thought that scene was out of place. That doesn't happen in real life. The most I've ever done when drinking with other moms is feel someone's boobs and it was only because she'd just gotten a boob job and was offering them up for a feel for anyone who was curious lol! (It was clinical, not sexual).


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I agree with you, Ellis.
> 
> I think the movie looks hilarious and can't wait to see it, but I thought that scene was out of place. That doesn't happen in real life. The most I've ever done when drinking with other moms is feel someone's boobs and it was only because she'd just gotten a boob job and was offering them up for a feel for anyone who was curious lol! (It was clinical, not sexual).


Agreed as well. I don't really consider myself a mom (well, actually, I don't consider myself a mom at all lol) but I could easily relate to some of the stuff I know my W deals with (self doubt about whether or not she is a good mom, etc...). Of course, also dealing with those Moms who devote their entire selves to purely being "Awesome Mom" and makes sure everyone else knows it ....


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Trailer for an upcoming movie called "Bad Moms" that I thought many here could probably relate to lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKCw-kqo3cs
> 
> ...


Looks hilarious..lol.. Agreed, they're trying to pull in a few males with that last scene. Lame!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't happen. Not sure of it's because they want to give something for the men or not - seems more like a GNO movie. I can identify with it to a degree as I've felt some of that same pressure BUT I must have more of a "don't give a sh*t about what others think". There were the moms who did fancy intricate hair on their gymnasts while I did a french braid; there were the moms who were super involved with the school while I only attended a handful of PTA meetings and certainly the moms who had their kids in every activity AND some sort of tutoring AND some sort of cheer or pageant thing while I drew the line at one activity and made mine play with her toys, friends and ride her bike. I am perfectly fine with not overextending myself or my child and being "eh, good enough".


----------

